# Wash or toss? drop cloths and rags



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I finally remembered to run a load through tonight. I wash mine with like a pint and a half of bleach.

I don't know how much money I save compared to some of the guys who throw them out but I know the boss that orders the boxes of rags from grainger is always complaining about the price.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have more old towels and clothing to cut up for rags till the end of time, I never in this life had to buy rags or shop towels..use and throw away, usually greasy and oily and you dont want to clean that in your washing machine..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Which boss doesn't complain about prices for rags and such? Boohoo they still drive that new truck with bling wheels, new harley in the driveway and all the employees gathering around to see it. New speedboat at home and they don't buy gloves for their employees or ear plugs.

Anyway drop cloths haven't been cleaned yet, will bring them to the laundromat 
when they are dirty enough. I use paper shop towels and paper towels. My van will not stink.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Which boss doesn't complain about prices for rags and such? Boohoo they still drive that new truck with bling wheels, new harley in the driveway and all the employees gathering around to see it. New speedboat at home and they don't buy gloves for their employees or ear plugs.
> 
> Anyway drop cloths haven't been cleaned yet, will bring them to the laundromat
> when they are dirty enough. I use paper shop towels and paper towels. My van will not stink.





Wow dude, totally not what this guy is like. None of my bosses are like that actually. It's a multi-generational family business that treats us real well. Of my 5 or so bosses only one I would prefer gone. he thinks he walks on water.



Grainger does charge an exorbitant amount for the cut up old clothes. I looked it up, 160$ for a large box(50lbs) of cut up shirts that ain't even all cotton so they either dont soak up water or they melt when you wipe copper. We tried the 70$ box of "sweatshirts" and it was the worst choice ever.



https://www.grainger.com/product/GRAINGER-APPROVED-Assorted-T-Shirt-13Y358


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

We should encourage our customers to flush old rags. (and wipes)

Wait, no encouraging needed.

Ever pull a Mop Head out of a line? 
I once had to use a com-along to get my cable out.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I toss the rags used to wipe down my drain cables. Sometimes I'll wash those used during "clean" plumbing jobs. 

I did go and wash them once at a laundromat. It took over an hour ( I had almost a full contractor size bag) and never went back. I'd never want to wash those at my house no matter how much bleach I'd use. 

Rags aren't that expensive. I get the big pack at home Depot for about $20. I use Terry cloths, not really a fan of cut up t shirts. I used to get the bar rags from Ferguson but they were way more expensive and not that much better.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You could buy rags at salvation army or the private ones. 

I know you mean with the sweatshirt rags, We got a bundle a few times what a damn nightmare. Not good for anything.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hey just help yourselves to all the clothes dumped at those big metal boxes in all the parking lots, you can pick what you want...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
all you have todo is tell a few people you need old blankets or sheets for drop clothes and old towels for rags and in a week or 2 you will be buried in them...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey just help yourselves to all the clothes dumped at those big metal boxes in all the parking lots, you can pick what you want...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> all you have todo is tell a few people you need old blankets or sheets for drop clothes and old towels for rags and in a week or 2 you will be buried in them...


Taking donations for the poor is funny?

Again, What is wrong with you?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Taking donations for the poor is funny?
> 
> Again, What is wrong with you?





I dont know what gets "donated" where you live, maybe it's nice stuff. But around here the clothing bins at the dump are used for anything vaguely textile that people dont want. Most of it is garbage.


While he may say many things which you find offensive asking "What is wrong with you?" is not a productive way to address it.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Perhaps I have an overburdened sense of right and wrong.

If it's not yours, its not yours.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I used to have an in with an auctioneer. I had a standing order to buy all the dish towels, bath towels, hand towels, etc at estate auctions. He’d call call after a few sales with like 6 garbage bags of towels for like $20.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> Taking donations for the poor is funny?
> 
> Again, What is wrong with you?


if you dont like my posts put me on your ignore list....you make me laugh that you think all those cloths go for the poor...they get sold to big corps that package them up and ship overseas, and any money from them sure dont go to the poor..or yeah like 5 cents on the $...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> Perhaps I have an overburdened sense of right and wrong.
> 
> If it's not yours, its not yours.


 no you sound like a libatard and anyone that doesnt think exactly like you is wrong and demonized....and that I get from your posts towards me..so you attacked for no reason and now cry cause you getting it back...what did you expect??? or do you have some other explanation???


oh I see your also a home inspector..guess you didnt like my comments on them in another thread..LOL..


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Your my new favorite ignorant Racist, Shts.

Will be fun messing with you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> Your my new favorite ignorant Racist, Shts.
> 
> Will be fun messing with you.


 likewize..............entertaining to say the least....:vs_wave::vs_wave::vs_wave:


by the way do you have a green card?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Perhaps I have an overburdened sense of right and wrong.
> 
> If it's not yours, its not yours.


No man, the poor guys at the dump have to sort out the usable stuff from the garbage which often includes many ripped cotton articles which would be great for rags.

Can't we all just get along? I think the only political views we need to express here is that water should flow through pipes. And those pipes should be put together without leaks! Make america leak free again! Vote for changing out water filters!


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

I would probably never wash old rags, and it kills me because I hate spending money. I had a old boss that would wash his drop cloths once a year at the laundry mat, but never at home because you can get all kinds of nasty skin irritations from washing it in your washer. I do get rags at Harbor Freight with coupons and they are not to badly priced. I also second using old t-shirts and towels.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> likewize..............entertaining to say the least....:vs_wave::vs_wave::vs_wave:
> 
> 
> by the way do you have a green card?


Some people need to loosen up and just pick up on the sarcasm:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Florida Plumber said:


> Some people need to loosen up and just pick up on the sarcasm:vs_laugh:


some just dont have the ability....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> No man, the poor guys at the dump have to sort out the usable stuff from the garbage which often includes many ripped cotton articles which would be great for rags.
> 
> Can't we all just get along? I think the only political views we need to express here is that water should flow through pipes. And those pipes should be put together without leaks! Make america leak free again! Vote for changing out water filters!



pipes lives matter..............:devil3:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you dont like my posts put me on your ignore list....you make me laugh that you think all those cloths go for the poor...they get sold to big corps that package them up and ship overseas, and any money from them sure dont go to the poor..or yeah like 5 cents on the $...



I'm derailing a bit but ShtRnsdownhill is correct. Anyone know value village? They take clothes, objects, furniture donations and sell for profit not to charity! In my area anyway. What stings me is that people don't know that and they could donate to the real charity who are just next door.

Oh by the way my girlfriend went there a couple of time and found several pair of pants where they sold them for more money than the boutiques she had seen them! WOW!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I was raised with the idea that you don't take things if there not yours.

If you don't like someone or their ways or business concepts you take their stuff?

Just not the way I was raised.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

No man, there are three types of people in the world. those that understand math and those that don't


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> I was raised with the idea that you don't take things if there not yours.
> 
> If you don't like someone or their ways or business concepts you take their stuff?
> 
> Just not the way I was raised.


............................


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)




----------

